# Mirage Iii



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my Mirage III I have had it for a few year's and I used it a lot as you can see some scuff marks on the bezel ring a watch is to be used what is the point in buying a watch if you don't want to use it do to scuffing it up it's been a good watch.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely looking watches, I had a Mirage 2 & I really regret selling it :cry2:

Mirage 3 has been on my want list for a while. I wonder if our host will get any more in?

Dave


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this one from westcoast time it's in the USA I live In the USA I can see you guy's wanting to buy in England no import tax I got a watch from Japan had to pay fedex the tax&*^%% I got to buy a bezel ring and a crystal for my O&W diver from RLT when I get around to fixing it up can't get those here in the USA.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic watch I really like these


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Mirage is a great watch, it was one of the first Swiss Chrono's that gave me that feeling of that I must own one 1 day... thankfully I did 

But then I sold it


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought one...










..and kept it. 

An all-time favourite with me. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been meaning to get one for years, I really must buy one in 2009.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been meaning to get one for years, I really must buy one in 2009.


Same here, just hope its possible to get one


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> I bought one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on a bracelet :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Id love one of these to go with my 7733 O&W chrono


----------

